# Popping noise where PVC pipe leaves house



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the holes they made for the pvc piping are too small and as the pipe expands it's hanging up on the wood. The pipe should move freely in any wood that it passes through.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Yar, PVC is thermodynamic. One dollar word for it moves a lot when it changes temperature. Sound can carry quite a ways, so be sure to have them check the other support hangers for it as well. They may have solved the problem where the pipe exits the house, but you might have a problem before that point.


----------



## sb5115 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Watch out for this guy trying to make a buck*

I keep getting emails from a guy named "Ed" who uses the email address [email protected]. All he did was critize the two people that posed to my question and tried to sell me the "correct" solution to my problem. Watch out for this hack!

Hello!
At first I just want to say: this is a second and the last e-mail to you and I never will bother you again. But because you actually accusing me that I was trying to rip you off I must to respond!
Look, when I wrote my first e-mail to you it wasn’t about the money. What money? $20 isn’t the money, it’s not the money for me I’m making more an hour, and it’s not the money for you: you just bought a new house. Then why $20 – because: it’s my intellectual property! I have invented this technique to resolve these particular issues and it would be very stupid on my part just give it away for free!
Honestly I didn’t expect such fast response from you. I gave it to you as an option. I thought that after a week or so you may contact me and after thorough investigation and of course a payment I’ll explain you what to do!
But you didn’t do a good homework! You didn’t do a good homework when you read my e-mail: I’ve said quote: “I following the problems like yours for months now and I never heard about any positive resolve so far”. You didn’t do a good homework when you’ve visited my website and didn’t read careful all exchanges between people trying to resolve issues like yours and my comments to it. And you didn’t do a good homework when you read the answers for you question on a forum website.
But, you know, I’m not angry at you I just extremely disappoint! Look, we all Americans the same!
We can spend dozens of thousands of dollars on something stupid, we can fill our basements up to the ceiling with unnecessary staff to the point I can’t even find a furnace while doing a service call, but we still trying to find something for free when its became absolutely clear its impossible to find for free!
Let’s take a look what so called “qualified experts” suggested to you to do:
bigMikeB
​Sounds like the holes they made for the pvc piping are too small and as the pipe expands it's hanging up on the wood. The pipe should move freely in any wood that it passes through.

This so called “qualified expert” didn’t help at all he should’ve realized that your contractor already investigated this option with a zero effect. 

Next “qualified expert”:
Double A
​Yar, PVC is thermodynamic. One dollar word for it moves a lot when it changes temperature. Sound can carry quite a ways, so be sure to have them check the other support hangers for it as well. They may have solved the problem where the pipe exits the house, but you might have a problem before that point.

This guy didn’t read your question as well, you’ve mentioned that the company installed new hangers and it’s obviously doesn’t works. So pathetic!

If you eventually realized that I was right striate from the beginning, you may wonder why nobody, but only I know how to resolve the issue? It’s not because the other so called “qualified experts” are stupid, uneducated, poor trained and ill-advised bunch of morons: no, not at all. It’s because issues like this very rear becomes as a problem! The last time when I fixed a problem like yours was four years ago in it does occur in Mariucci’s (former Detroit lions coach) house.
As I said on my website ticking or like in your case popping noise exists almost in every house, but during a day people or out for work, or watching TV, children are running and screaming and nobody pays too much attention to such incontinence as a ticking noise. For a sleep people usually go upstairs and take their ears upstairs as well. It’s why not too many “qualified experts” meet this kind issue and have to deal with it! Clear now – I hope so!
So what are your options now?
You can try to contact me today (most unlikely) and I’ll help you for $20!
If you contact me in a week from now it will cost you $40!
After that just forget it!
Regard, Ed


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

While Ed wants your money, this should be a free fix for you. Since everything is new, the contractor needs to be taking care of the situation for free.

Maybe if you gave the contractor Ed's e-mail address, they will pay him for the info:laughing:

I'm sure I will be criticized for my input as well but oh well, thats the breaks.

Without actually looking at the installation it is difficult to be sure of any advice but my first reaction would be that the pipe is expanding and while expanding, hanging up (sticking) in the hangers and as it expands, it "pops" loose rather than smoothly sliding through the hanger. Anytime you have a temp change, PVC moves a lot and it does not slide easily against many surfaces. I would suggest being sure the hangers do not tightly hold the pipe amd if neccessary, devise a method to allow for a smooth sliding of the pipes. Also be sure,. as one person suggested, that where they pass through the wall that the cut-out is plenty large to allow free movement without sticking.

a 60 degree (f) change in temp (0 outside and whatever the exhaust temp is would surely be near this differential) will cause PVC pipe to expand about 1 1/4 inches in a 50 foot length so there can be a lot of movement in a fairly short run of pipe.

The other thing that comes to mind is where two pieces join. If these are simply slip fit, as they expand, they will also pop as the two pieces expand at different rates.
I am not an HVAC tech so I am not familiar with the specific parts used but I would think either gluing the parts together (if not already employed) to form one part or utilizing some sort of insulator/isolator to prevent that movement between the adjoining parts would stop the noise if it is produced at that point.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

sb5115 said:


> But you didn’t do a good homework!


 


sb5115 said:


> Look, we all Americans the same!


....................................................................................

Something doesnt fit here....


----------



## gena (Jan 6, 2008)

Ocoee - look at this!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

look at what?


----------



## kingjaydub (Jan 18, 2011)

sb5115 said:


> I moved into a brand new house. I had the contractor install a 95% efficient furnace. The exhaust is vented out of the house by a PVC pipe. It travels under the master bedroom
> 
> The problem is, it make a "popping" noise when it turns on. I'm not a heavy sleeper, so it wakes me up when it happens. I called the company that installed it and they came out and replaced the end of the pipe from where the two pipes go into one right before it leaves the house. It worked until that night and it started up again. The temps here have been getting down to around O degrees at night.
> 
> What can the problem be that makes the pipe pop? The company has come out and trimmed the siding and put new caulking around the pipe. They have also installed new hangers. What can I do short of relocating the PVC pipe?


I was wondering if you ever got to the bottom of the problem. I recently moved into a house that's 4 years old and I'm experiencing the exact same problem.
It's doesn't seem to happen during the day (I'm guessing because it's above freezing) but at night the PVC pipe makes a very loud popping noise. I have actually gone to the furnace and felt the PVC pipe shake. The problem is, the noise is very loud in my master bedroom and is very close to my head when I'm trying to sleep and keeps me awake at night.


----------

